# Pasted



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

Hey guys. I want to wall paper a wall in my bedroom. I have done commercial vinyl which was so much fun, a nice change from painting. I am wondering if you guys can refer me to a website that has a legend of the symbols they use... Thanks a mill


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Huh? I don't understand the question


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe this:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

This one seems easier to read:


----------

